# synchronisieren unter WindowsXP-Home



## matthias179 (6. Februar 2003)

Hallo,
wie kann ich meine Daten synchronisieren? Benutze WindowsXP-Home, zwei Desktop-PC's und einen Laptop. Wenn ich das Windowsprogramm „Synchronisieren“ starte, erscheint immer nur Offlinewebseiten – Die derzeitige Homepage. Nun bin ich jedoch noch nicht dahintergekommen, wie man lokale Ordner bzw. Daten abgleichen kann. Aktenkoffer gibt es ja in WindowsXP-Home leider nicht mehr ......, oder ist da irgendwo, irgendwas ähnliches versteckt. 
Wer kann helfen?

Vielen Dank 
Matthias


----------



## aquila (7. Februar 2003)

rechte maustaste auf den ordner und auf "offline verfügbar" machen... aber ich sags gleich unter winXP home geht da alle nicht 100% bin nicht überzeugt von winXP hol dir die prof. version! :-D


----------



## generalgodlike (13. Februar 2003)

so...

mit win xp home ist da sowieso nicht viel zu machen! Ich kann dir sagen wiede das mit xp prof. geht! Aber dasd File sharing unter windows kannste sowieso in die tonne kloppen! ICh würde mir einfach nen Web-Server bei GMX oder Freenet machen! 
1. Ist der schnell
2. fast nie off
3. Es können mehr als ein User on sein
4. das sharing ist dort viel einfacher
5. fällt mir jetzt net ein!


cu generalgodlike


----------



## aquila (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von generalgodlike _
> *so...
> 
> mit win xp home ist da sowieso nicht viel zu machen! Ich kann dir sagen wiede das mit xp prof. geht! *



da hast ihn jetzt aber super weitergeholfen... ich würds mal schreiben wie es geht...!!


----------



## mischi (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von matthias179 _
> *Hallo,
> wie kann ich meine Daten synchronisieren? Benutze WindowsXP-Home, zwei Desktop-PC's und einen Laptop. Wenn ich das Windowsprogramm „Synchronisieren“ starte, erscheint immer nur Offlinewebseiten – Die derzeitige Homepage. Nun bin ich jedoch noch nicht dahintergekommen, wie man lokale Ordner bzw. Daten abgleichen kann. Aktenkoffer gibt es ja in WindowsXP-Home leider nicht mehr ......, oder ist da irgendwo, irgendwas ähnliches versteckt.
> Wer kann helfen?
> ...



Besser als die Offline Ordner gefällt mir "Easy2Sync" (Easy2Sync). Das ist eine spezielle Software zum synchronisieren von Notebook und PC. Kostet prinzipiell Geld, kann dafür auch mehr als die Offline Folder. Außerdem gibt es eine Freeware Version, wenn Du nicht alle Features brauchst.

Mischi


----------

